# BMW E36 Coupe Detail



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Did this detail back in March but have only just got round to uploading it on here...

So Saturday morning Grant popped over to give his E36 a tidy up in preparation for the Harlow meet. Now we only had about 5 hours so the main aim was to fully de-contaminate the car ready for polishing and waxing over the coming week. I'll also machine polish it closer to summer to carry out a full correction.

How the car looked on first inspection...























































So firstly we cleaned the wheels with some Maxolen Wheel Cleaner and an Envy style detailing brush. The tyres were also scrubbed with some APC and then the wheels were rinsed...




























Next the car was snowfoamed with Magifoam and while this was being left to dwell APC was applied to all the hard to reach areas such as behind the petrol cover, grilles, lights etc. and agitated with an Envy style detailing brush...




























The snowfoam was rinsed off and Grant now cleaned the car with Dodo Juice BTBM using the 2 bucket method while I de-badged it...





































It was now time to inspect the car again and you could see there was a lot of fallout on the paintwork. This was due to a seized brake calliper and resulted in the entire car being covered. Tardis, Iron-X and some fine clay were used...









































































After claying...





































*Part 2*

So today was about glazing and adding some protection to the car.

Started off with a snow foam pre-wash using Magifoam and a 2BM wash using Farecla Detox Shampoo to ensure we had a clean canvas to work with.

Applied Poorboys Blackhole and left to haze before buffing off with a buffing towel. This was then sealed with Vics Concours Red Wax which was applied using a Supernatural Finger Mitt and left to haze. After the swipe test the wax was buffed off with a buffing towel. The plastics and rubbers were then cleaned with some IPA and dressed with Mark V Vinyll & Rubber Dressing. The tyres were dressed with some Megs Endurance Tyre Gel. Glass was cleaned using 3M Glass Cleaner and a Dodo Juice Mint Merkin.

Some pics as it currently stands:


























































































































































Thanks for looking
Dan


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Good work mate, and some serious iron-x action..


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Should have entered into the Iron X bleeding competition with that :doublesho


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Dan, never seen Iron-X on paintwork like that before!

Great work!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good job the one 3 series i have not had an e36 i think i need to try one looks great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Should have entered into the Iron X bleeding competition with that :doublesho


Don't worry I did the other evening .



JBirchy said:


> Amazing Dan, never seen Iron-X on paintwork like that before!
> 
> Great work!


Thanks buddy :thumb:

I expected it to be bad but not that bad :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

matt_r said:


> Good work mate, and some serious iron-x action..


Cheers mate :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Very good job the one 3 series i have not had an e36 i think i need to try one looks great


Thanks buddy. I'm very tempted to get an E36 myself, they're holding their value very well.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

good job m8, looks fresh


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice job mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..what a action of Ironx:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work there mate :thumb: Some serious bleeding from the Iron X.

Looks like a well looked after E36.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brilliant work Dan :thumb:

Miss my old E36, why oh why did i sell it :wall::wall:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Miss my old E36, why oh why did i sell it :wall::wall:


A quick look out on your driveway will answer that


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

awallacee30 said:


> A quick look out on your driveway will answer that


You got me :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice work there dude. A lovely glossy finish


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Looking good Dan :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> good job m8, looks fresh





M3_GT said:


> Very nice job mate.





tonyy said:


> Great job..what a action of Ironx:thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Very nicely done! 

That e36 looks very clean, you can still see the original spot welds. Very rare to find e36's with no rust now! :thumb:

Nice to see it's been looked after properly! What's the mileage out of curiosity?

Thanks


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

top job, iron-x doing its job :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

awallacee30 said:


> Nice work there mate :thumb: Some serious bleeding from the Iron X.
> 
> Looks like a well looked after E36.


Thanks mate :thumb:

Yeah was in quite good condition for it's age.



ITHAQVA said:


> Brilliant work Dan :thumb:
> 
> Miss my old E36, why oh why did i sell it :wall::wall:


Cheers buddy. My mate who owned this sold it a couple of weeks ago :wall:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:





scratcher said:


> Nice work there dude. A lovely glossy finish


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Looking good Dan :thumb:


Thanks buddy :thumb:



ckeir.02mh said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> That e36 looks very clean, you can still see the original spot welds. Very rare to find e36's with no rust now! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

My mate sold it a couple of weeks ago now and it had done 146k mileage.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great transformation and excellent photos and results achieved, serious bleeding there in the pictures, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## crackerjack1000 (May 8, 2011)

Cleanest e36 I've seen. Love the work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Pestana said:


> top job, iron-x doing its job :thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

do u still have the car mate? Another good job done


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Great transformation and excellent photos and results achieved, serious bleeding there in the pictures, thanks for posting :thumb:





crackerjack1000 said:


> Cleanest e36 I've seen. Love the work


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice job dude as usual.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy, only a little bit of fallout then


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

dudedlo said:


> do u still have the car mate? Another good job done


Thanks mate.

Was a friend's car and he sold it around a month ago now.



Ravinder said:


> Nice job dude as usual.


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Great work buddy, only a little bit of fallout then


Thanks matey :thumb:

Used about a litre of Iron-X :lol:


----------

